

A Conversation With Linus Torvalds - yarapavan
http://www.businessinsider.in/A-Conversation-With-Linus-Torvalds-Who-Built-The-Worlds-Most-Robust-Operating-System-And-Gave-It-Away-For-Free/articleshow/36215352.cms

======
yarapavan
Good old advice in the last para:

"Grow up with it and tinker with anything technical you can. Take things
apart, see if you can put them together again."

